# Rests Anyone used these



## sotaman (Apr 6, 2004)

http://www.cabelas.com/cabelas/en/templ ... hasJS=true

http://www.cabelas.com/cabelas/en/templ ... hasJS=true

If you have do they keep the arrow in the rest or can you still get it to fall out??


----------



## sotaman (Apr 6, 2004)

Bump


----------



## NDTracer (Dec 15, 2005)

I almost bought one last year but didn't. I think they look good but don't have any experience. The Pro Shop said they don't recommend them but didn't really say why. I think it is more of a matter that they don't want to carry every possible rest. I also believe they were 80-100 last year otherwise I may have got one. Another to look at is the API Twister. That is a full containment that twists out of the way like a drop away. It has a triangle type of holder. That one is around 100 though.


----------



## varmithunter06 (Jun 3, 2006)

ive heard they are very good drop aways and im getting a ultra rest within the next 2 weeks.


----------



## parker_lipetzky (Aug 31, 2006)

they work awsome bout one this year and I love it it's like the whisker biskit of drop aways plus it doesnt ruin your vains like a WB It locks into place and stays there till you shoot you can even pull your bow back and let it down without it droping


----------



## sotaman (Apr 6, 2004)

Parker what one do you have??


----------



## parker_lipetzky (Aug 31, 2006)

I have the ultra rest hunter I bought it off the cabelas website it was like 57 with shipping and handling


----------



## varmithunter06 (Jun 3, 2006)

i shoot the qad now and its a great rest the its quiet the arrow cant fall off and theres no fletching contact


----------

